# Wie laut ist 0-5 Sone?



## MagicMerlin22 (24. Januar 2012)

Könnt ihr mir paar Vergleiche geben?
Wie laut ist ein gutes Notebook im Desktop Betrieb? Bei meinem hör ich nur die tastatur  Wie viel sone sind das?
Und unter Volllast?
Gruss Merlin


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Januar 2012)

Sone


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (25. Januar 2012)

danke, aber da steht leider auch nicht wie laut 0- 5 Sone sind!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Januar 2012)

Natürlich, steht doch unter Beispiele, sind doch mehrere aufgeführt.
Und der Text erklärt es auch schön.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn man sein Notebook nicht hört - egal, wieviel Sone es real absondert, dann kann man sich auch nicht vorstellen, wie laut ein Gerät mit dem doppelten Sone-Wert ist. Das Doppelte von nichts ist immer noch nichts. 
Ich orientiere mich bei Sone-Angaben im PC-Bereich an meinen Platten - die höre ich. Und wenn die Testergebnisse einigermaßen auf meine Exemplare zutreffen, habe ich auch eine gewisse Vorstellung der Lautheit. Aber alles was lauter ist als meine HDs, ist *zu* laut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja ne gute Frage - ich meine wie solln wir die beantworten? Mehr als "x Sone sind wie ein Fernseher bei Zimmerlautstärke und y Sone sind wie ein Flugzeug" ist da ja kaum drin


----------



## G1K777 (26. Januar 2012)

Ein PC CD-Laufwerk hat ca. 3,0 - 4,7 Sone xD
hmmm und 0,5 Sone ist sehr wenig :>
minumum ist 0.1 Sone und max hate die Asus Ares ca 11,5 Sone.
war das die Asus Ares ? Oder hab ich mich vertan ?


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (26. Januar 2012)

Okay danke für die Versuche mir das zu erklären 
Aber sagen wir mal, ein PC mit diesen bauteilen:
i5-2500k
xfx dual fan 6870
7200 rpm laufwerk
blue ray brenner

Wie laut ist der? Nicht umbedingt in Sone, sondern wie laut hör ich den?


----------



## avio1982 (26. Januar 2012)

MagicMerlin22 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay danke für die Versuche mir das zu erklären
> Aber sagen wir mal, ein PC mit diesen bauteilen:
> i5-2500k
> xfx dual fan 6870
> ...



Sry aber so was ist schwer einzuschätzen.  Da spielt z. B. das Gehäuse,  die Lüfter,  der Standort und der Raum in dem der PC steht eine große Rolle.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Januar 2012)

Kommt auf die Bauteilei drauf an, schau dich bei den Homepages der Hersteller um oder bei Tests wird dies auch behandelt.
Einfach so zu sagen wie laut die sind nur anhand der der Teile ohne Herstellerangaben und genaues Modell ist unmöglich.
Da spielt vieles eine rolle.... zb eine hd6870 gibt es in unterschiedlichen Modellen (Hersteller, verbauter Lüfter usw) wo jede unterschiedlich laut ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn die Case-Fans und der CPU-Kühler nicht lauter sind und nicht unnötige Hitzestaus usw. vorkommen würde ich ihn aufgrund der XFX HD6870 Dualfan auf ca. 2 sone unter Vollast schätzen.


----------



## Patze (27. Januar 2012)

Sehr schwierig! Damit kann man sich das ganze Leben lang beschäftigen. Einer der besten ist Herr sengpiel: Lautheit Sone phon Lautstärke 0,3 - 0,4 - 0,5 - 0,6 sone phone dB Pegel umrechnen dBA Rechner berechnen Lüfter Ventilator Lärm Psychoakustik Lautheitspegel Lautstärkepegel Lautheit sone in dB Lautstärke SPL Bewertung Bewertungsfilter Zimmerlautstärke
Ansonsten der Tipp: Viel selbst lesen und recherchieren. Das Internet ist mittlerweile voll mit kostenlosen Informationen von sehr versierten Leuten bzw. Institutionen.

Meine vor ein paar Monaten erarbeitete Vorversion:

                           ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Sone----------Dezibel
Blätterrascheln ........................................................................................................................                                                                                                                               0,3  
Leise Unterhaltung, Rauschen von Klimaanlagen, entspricht in etwa dem leisen Ticken eines Weckers...... ....1 ..................ca.  40
Normale Unterhaltung in 1m Entfernung, Zimmerlautstärke....................................................................2 ..................ca. 50
 Fernseher auf „Zimmerlautstärke“ * ................................................................................................4 ...................ca. 60
 Alte Schreibmaschine in 1 m Entfernung ...........................................................................................8  ...................ca. 70
Discomusik oder Rockkonzert..........................................................................................................64

* Wenn man der Wissenschaft (welches Fachgebiet das auch immer sein mag) glauben schenkt, gibt es anhand von Schallpegelwerten keine objektive Definition der Zimmerlautstärke.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (27. Januar 2012)

Wow, danke für die vielen tollen Antworten  
Mein Pc währe also etwa wie eine normale Unterhaltung in einem Meter Entfernung? ist das nicht übelst laut?
gruss


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Januar 2012)

Naja, erstens ist es Vollast, das heißt wenn du alle Geschütze ausfährst und zweitens wirst du in den Umständen, wo es "laut" wird eher andere Sounds über Headset oder Boxen haben.
Andereseits ist sowas schlecht einzuschätzen, weswegen ich gerne etwas lauter schätze, um keine falschen Hoffnungen zu machen.


----------



## m_bayer (29. Januar 2012)

Weis nicht ob das hilft aber vielleicht mit ner Handy App die Dezibelmessen (Wo bei die nicht sehr genau sind) und das ganze in Sone umrechnen.


----------

